# HELP! Whirling noise when driving



## someguy827 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all, first post here.

I have a 2002 Maxima and I just recently rotated the tires, fronts to rear, due to have a shaking steering wheel. I know I should get them balanced, but I rotated them and the shake went away. While the wheels were off, I inspected the brakes, still got a lot of pad left on both front and rear and the rotors are wearing normally. Also note that I got a brake job done not too long ago. Anyways, after rotating the tires, I noticed the car sounds like a 4x4 or something, very noisy when driving. I don't think its the normal characteristics of the tires. They were much quiter before plus the are wearing evenly and still have a lot of tread left. 

What could be my problem? Maybe nothing to do with the tires or brakes? Sounds very noisy. 

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Tire out of round? Feathering, perhaps, even if they are wearing evenly?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like your tires are feathering.

how's the alignment on the car? that's usually what causes the tires to feather and wear like that.

I suggest taking the car in to a good alignment/tire shop and see what they say about it.


----------

